# Singani from Naps



## crisrox2big (Apr 11, 2016)

T-enanthate from Naps is ridiculously legit! Naps comes through with Singani labs and my buddy just did a regular shot of a 250/MG amp. Blood work showed up at over 5700 total serum Test levels.. now at 700mg a week that is a level worth saying holy shit too.. I personally plan on jumping the Singani train as well through Naps. Naps still the shit .. don't question the proof.. trust me when I say it's in the pudding... and if you don't get your blood work checked and know your levels than why you even on gear... Do You Even Bloodwork!! More like.. Do U Even Naps Gear Bro!!


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 13, 2016)

Post bloods


----------



## crisrox2big (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## crisrox2big (Apr 13, 2016)

crisrox2big said:


>


I was being conservative. Not realizing it was actually in fact just under 6000.. is that Too High of a Test level?


----------



## werewolf (Apr 19, 2016)

i've been with naps for a long time, ordered gear of different labs (Singani, Vermo, Balkan), everything has been genuine.


----------



## Millslane (Jun 19, 2016)

werewolf said:


> i've been with naps for a long time, ordered gear of different labs (Singani, Vermo, Balkan), everything has been genuine.


Nice Bloods bro however I just ordered some emence labs and checkef the website with the serial number and it sent a patient code and came back fake. I also got Bayer cypionate and Balkan Pharmaceuticals sust. I'm not saying your Bloods are fake by no means and I'm not saying that what's in the bottles I have are fake either however is definitely not from emmence labs. I truly believe that one I got is not fake when I say that I mean what's in the bottle is real just not made by the real company. Don't take this the wrong way I'm not trying to start a argument. how do you feel about it coming back as fake? Do you think the gear is still good that's in the amps?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## crisrox2big (Jun 29, 2016)

Millslane said:


> Nice Bloods bro however I just ordered some emence labs and checkef the website with the serial number and it sent a patient code and came back fake. I also got Bayer cypionate and Balkan Pharmaceuticals sust. I'm not saying your Bloods are fake by no means and I'm not saying that what's in the bottles I have are fake either however is definitely not from emmence labs. I truly believe that one I got is not fake when I say that I mean what's in the bottle is real just not made by the real company. Don't take this the wrong way I'm not trying to start a argument. how do you feel about it coming back as fake? Do you think the gear is still good that's in the amps?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Best way to really know is get the data. Visit privatemdlabs.com set up an account and order blood work. Test lc-ms panel is like $110 . Run the gear for about 2 weeks.. only the eminence.. then take a shot (1ml) the day before the morning you decide to take your blood work order to your local labcorp or quest diagnostics. If your Bloodwork comes back less than the highest average level you can submit that evidence to Naps and they will definitely fix their wrong. However if it comes back sky high well the proof is in the Bloodwork bro .  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Millslane (Jun 29, 2016)

crisrox2big said:


> Best way to really know is get the data. Visit privatemdlabs.com set up an account and order blood work. Test lc-ms panel is like $110 . Run the gear for about 2 weeks.. only the eminence.. then take a shot (1ml) the day before the morning you decide to take your blood work order to your local labcorp or quest diagnostics. If your Bloodwork comes back less than the highest average level you can submit that evidence to Naps and they will definitely fix their wrong. However if it comes back sky high well the proof is in the Bloodwork bro .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I definitely agree with you brother only problem is the only thing I have in emmence is there tren,my test is bayer,and Balkan Pharmaceuticals.. it's only been one week and I'm definitely noticing results already so there's something good in there. Just because it's not authentic doesn't mean whats in the amp isn't good shit...

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

